# Fascinate menu and back buttons going haywire



## DropC (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, so for the past week or two, my Fascinate's menu and back buttons have been randomly and repeatedly pressing themselves. When it starts, nothing short of a reboot will stop it. I literally can't do anything when it starts. Nothings I've done causes it, sometimes it immediately starts after a reboot. It started when I was trying out MIUI, so I flashed it to CM to fix it. Still there. Odin'd back to 2.2. Still there. Re-flashed CM, OMGB, OMFGB, MIUI, Odin'd again twice, still there.

It didn't do this when I first got it about a month and a half ago, it just started about a week or two ago. I've Googled it, and no one has gotten a fix. There's barely any information about it in the first place. It also seems like Nexus S owners have been having this problem too.

If anyone has any help they can give me, I'd be very appreciative. I've had to get so many warranty replacement Droid X's in the past, I DREAD having to make that call to Verizon again. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help =-)


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

It is a common problem, seems to happen during low signal areas. Usually I can get it to go away by locking the phone when it starts, then unlocking and sliding across the buttons multiple times on the lockscreen where they don't do anything.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## DropC (Jul 5, 2011)

Really? Ugg, that is aweful. I'm always in a low signal area. =(


----------



## DropC (Jul 5, 2011)

To anyone reading this who has had the same problem: When does it occur, what do you do to fix it, when did it start, and what ROMS does it happen on? 
I have very little knowledge of the internal workings of Android, but I'm guessing it's a bug in the radio, and I want to see how far we can track it down.
I've heard that it didn't happen on Eclair.


----------

